# [Solved] Mein Gentoo wartet beim Booten 5 Minuten

## Louisdor

Hi!

Ja, wie soll ich das beschreiben?

Nachdem ich in Grub den zu bootenden Kernel ausgewählt habe, verschwindet der Grub-Screen, alles wird schwarz und in der oberen linken Ecke steht der Curser und wartet 5 Minuten bis es weiter geht.

Dann startet das System völlig normal weiter und ich kann mich einloggen. Es kommen auch keine Fehlermeldungen, die mir irgendwie weiterhelfen könnten. Ob mit oder ohne fbsplash spielt keine Rolle.

Ich habe das Problem jetzt schon eine ganze Weile, paar Wochen oder so. Manchmal geht es auch gleich ohne das Warteproblem, vielleicht jedes 10. Booten.

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand einen Hinweis in die Richtiung geben!?

So sieht meine grub.conf aus: 

```
default 5

timeout 20

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/gentoo.xpm.gz

#

#

title=0 - Gentoo 2.6.30 (25.07.2009)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/2.6.30-gentoo-r4_01 root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x31B video=uvesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1280x1024-32@60,mtrr:3 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:planetas quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-planetas-1280x1024

#

#

title=1 - Gentoo 2.6.30 (17.08.2009)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/2.6.30-gentoo-r4_02 root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1680x1050-32@60,mtrr:3 splash=verbose,theme:planetas quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-planetas-1280x1024

#

#

title=2 - Gentoo 2.6.31 (27.09.2009)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/2.6.31-gentoo_02 root=/dev/sda3 vga=791 video=uvesafb:ywrap,1680x1050-32@60,mtrr:3 splash=verbose,theme:planetas console=tty1 quiet

#initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-planetas-1280x1024

#

#

title=3 - Gentoo 2.6.32 (04.01.2010)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/2.6.32-gentoo_01 root=/dev/sda3 vga=791 video=uvesafb:ywrap,1680x1050-32@60,mtrr:3 splash=silent,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1 quiet

initrd (hd0,0)/gentoo-1680x1050

#

#

title=4 - Windows XP Professional

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

makeactive

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

chainloader +1

#

#

title=5 - Windows 7 Ultimate

rootnoverify (hd3,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Ich habe einen: x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ AuthenticAMD, das Board ist ein Asus M2N-E

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

hast du das gleiche Problem, wenn du ohne Splashtheme bootest?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Louisdor

Ja, habe ich, leider.

anstatt so:#

title=3 - Gentoo 2.6.32 (04.01.2010)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/2.6.32-gentoo_01 root=/dev/sda3 vga=791 video=uvesafb:ywrap,1680x1050-32@60,mtrr:3 splash=silent,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1 quiet

initrd (hd0,0)/gentoo-1680x1050

#habe ich es so verändert:#

title=3 - Gentoo 2.6.32 (04.01.2010)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/2.6.32-gentoo_01 root=/dev/sda3 vga=791 video=uvesafb:ywrap,1680x1050-32@60,mtrr:3 #splash=silent,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1 quiet

#initrd (hd0,0)/gentoo-1680x1050

#und mein Rechner lässt mich trotzdem warten beim Booten.

Edit: PS: Ich bekomme dann nur folgende Zeile angezeigt, die beim Warten solange stehen bleibt.

```
ACPI: Expecting a [Reference] package element, found type 0

_
```

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## manuels

füg mal noacpi zu deinen Bootparametern hinzu. Mal sehen was passiert.

----------

## Louisdor

mit noacpi hat sich leider nichts geändert.

Ich hatte es einfach in der Kernelzeile in der grub.conf hinten dran geschrieben.

Ich habe jetzt auch schon fbcondecor aus dem default runlevel rausgenommen, bringt auch nichts.  :Sad: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Max Steel

Was verwendest du? vesa oder uvesafb?

vesa benötigt den vga= Parameter, uvesafb den video=uvesafb Parameter, imho.

Nur um mögliche Fehlerquellen auszuschließen.

----------

## manuels

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: PS: Ich bekomme dann nur folgende Zeile angezeigt, die beim Warten solange stehen bleibt.

 Wie lautet denn die Zeile, die danach kommt?

----------

## Louisdor

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *Louisdor wrote:*   
> 
> Edit: PS: Ich bekomme dann nur folgende Zeile angezeigt, die beim Warten solange stehen bleibt. Wie lautet denn die Zeile, die danach kommt?

 naja, solange ich warten muss, steht da erst mal nichts weiter. Wenn es dann weitergeht steht da was mit openrc version xxx starting oder so.

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Was verwendest du? vesa oder uvesafb?

 Ich habe hier uvesafb aktiviert. Das vga=791 habe ich aus einem Howto für den Framebuffer Splash. Vielleicht habe ich es aber nicht wirklich verwendet bzw. verstanden.

Wahrscheinlich wird es wohl mit FBSplash zusammenhängen!? Ich werde mal sehen, dass ich das alles mal entferne, so, als hätte ich nichts mit fbsplash etc. eingerichtet.

Merci schon mal für die Anregungen!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Jean-Paul

Wenn du die Zeile  *Quote:*   

> ACPI: Expecting a [Reference] package element, found type 0 

  komplett so in eine Suchmaschine - sagen wir mal Google - eingibst, kommt schnell zu Tage, dass diese Meldung mehrheitlich mit deinem Mainboard, einem AMD-Prozi, bei x64_86-Systemen in Verbindung mit nvidia auftritt - mehrheitlich mit relativ neuen Kerneln (so ab 2.6.27).

Es könnte ein BIOS-Problem sein. Hast du ein Ami / Phönix BIOS ? Dafür gibt es im Kernel den Schalter CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION. Ob der die Lösung ist kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.

Jean-Paul

----------

## Max Steel

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   Was verwendest du? vesa oder uvesafb? Ich habe hier uvesafb aktiviert. Das vga=791 habe ich aus einem Howto für den Framebuffer Splash. Vielleicht habe ich es aber nicht wirklich verwendet bzw. verstanden.

 

Imho wird der vga PArameter tatsächlich nur für vesa verwendet. und video für uvesafb.

In dieser Hinsicht ist das Gentoo-Handbuch leider relativ veraltet.

 *Quote:*   

> Wahrscheinlich wird es wohl mit FBSplash zusammenhängen!? Ich werde mal sehen, dass ich das alles mal entferne, so, als hätte ich nichts mit fbsplash etc. eingerichtet.
> 
> Merci schon mal für die Anregungen!

 

Unter Umständen kann das helfen.

 *Quote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> aleX!

 

Ciao,

Max Steel ^^

----------

## Louisdor

Folgendes habe ich um die ACPI: Expecting a [Reference] package element, found type 0 Zeile in dmesg noch gefunden.

Genau das alles steht da, wenn ich quiet ausschalte und warten muss, bis es weitergeht.

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 210x65
> 
> uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xf9000000, mapped to 0xffffc90000600000, using 13781k, total 14336k
> 
> fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device
> ...

 

Nehme ich die initrd (hd0,0)/gentoo-1680x1050 aus der grub.conf raus, dann klappt es auch meistens mit dem Booten.

Jedenfalls hat es ebend bei ein paar Versuchen 1 x funktioniert und mein Rechner ist ohne Pause gestartet.

Also tippe ich, dass es an initrd liegen könnte.

Im BIOS (Phoenix - Award v.6.00PG) habe ich nicht wirklich viel gefunden, was ich einstellen könnte, ausser S1 oder S3 oder S1&S3.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## mrsteven

Irgendwie müssten da recht schnell noch ein paar weitere Meldungen vom Kernel über den Festplattencontroller und die Platte an sich kommen. Du schreibst, der Rechner bootet nach einiger Zeit dann doch komplett hoch? Dann poste doch mal die ganze dmesg-Ausgabe, nachdem dieses Problem aufgetreten ist. Möglicherweise hakt hier aus irgendeinem Grund die Hardware-Erkennung.

Da das System auch ohne initrd bootet, nehme ich an du hast deinen Kernel von Hand gebaut. Schau sicherheitshalber auch noch mal nach, ob du nicht aus Versehen zusätzlich zu den normalen alten IDE-Treibern noch die libata-Treiber einkompiliert hast. Eine der beiden Varianten reicht und möglicherweise streiten die beiden dann um die Hardware. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung.

Die ACPI-Meldungen sind auch etwas merkwürdig, so wie ich das sehe betreffen diese aber nur den Temperatursensor.

----------

## Louisdor

Ich habe eben gerade mein Gentoo gestartet (seit ich gestern Abend ausgeschaltet hatte) und siehe da, es ging diesmal auf Anhieb ohne Wartezeit.

Den ganzen FBSplash Kram habe ich auch noch nicht mal abgeschaltet.

So sieht es in der grub.conf gerade aus. Es ging absolut problemlos. Es kann doch aber rnicht an dem vga=791 Eintrag gelegen haben?

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> title=1 - Gentoo 2.6.32 (04.01.2010)
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> ...

 

@mrsteven:  *dmesg wrote:*   

> http://pastebin.com/m53df5c24

 Da steht ne Menge drin.  :Wink:  Und, wegen der IDE Treiber im Kernel muß ich erst mal noch schauen.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

Folgendes habe ich jetzt noch gefunden:

```
ACPI: I/O resource nForce2_smbus [0x1c40-0x1c7f] conflicts with ACPI region SM00 [0x1c40-0x1c45]

ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
```

Wie, wo, was soll ich da im Kernel ändern bzw. einstellen?

Hab schon mal Google bemüht,doch leider nichts hilfreiches finden können.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## mrsteven

Das einzige IDE-Gerät an deinem Rechner ist das DVD-Laufwerk? So wie es aussieht, wartet dein Rechner bei der Erkennung dieses Laufwerks ziemlich lange. Es handelt sich hierbei wahrscheinlich um ein Treiber- oder Hardwareproblem.

Stecke mal das DVD-Laufwerk aus und schau, ob das Problem immer noch auftritt.

PS: Auch diese ACPI-Meldung dürfte eigentlich nichts mit deinem eigentlichen Problem zu tun haben.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Folgendes habe ich jetzt noch gefunden:
> 
> ```
> ACPI: I/O resource nForce2_smbus [0x1c40-0x1c7f] conflicts with ACPI region SM00 [0x1c40-0x1c45]
> 
> ...

 

Hi

ich glaub zwar auch nicht so recht das es daran liegt,

aber den Treiber findest du unter 

```
Device Drivers  --->

<M> I2C support  --->

I2C Hardware Bus support  --->

<M> Nvidia nForce2, nForce3 and nForce4
```

In der Kernel Log schaut das hier dann zb so aus 

```
$ dmesg | grep -i nforce2

i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00

i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c40
```

MfG

----------

## Louisdor

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Das einzige IDE-Gerät an deinem Rechner ist das DVD-Laufwerk? So wie es aussieht, wartet dein Rechner bei der Erkennung dieses Laufwerks ziemlich lange. Es handelt sich hierbei wahrscheinlich um ein Treiber- oder Hardwareproblem.
> 
> Stecke mal das DVD-Laufwerk aus und schau, ob das Problem immer noch auftritt.

 Ja genau, ich habe als IDE Gerät nur das DVD Laufwerk. Nur komisch, dass es erst seit einer Weile so ist. Das Teil habe ich schon relativ lange und solche Probleme waren nie da. ... 

Bei den Treibern habe ich eigentlich nur das nötigste drin frü IDE. (glaube ich) Ich werde mal morgen nochmal genauer nachschauen im Kernel.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

 *dmesg | grep -i nforce2 wrote:*   

> amd64x2 / #i2c i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00
> 
> ACPI: I/O resource nForce2_smbus [0x1c40-0x1c7f] conflicts with ACPI region SM00 [0x1c40-0x1c45]
> 
> nForce2_smbus 0000:00:01.1: Error probing SMB2.
> ...

 So, vielleicht hilft das ja weiter?

Ich werde mir auch das mal mit dem ACPI morgen im Kernel anschauen und vielleicht erst mal alles rausnehmen.

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Josef.95

Oje, das schaut ja nicht wirklich gut aus....

Du nutzt da aktuell ja einen 32er Kernel,

hast du evtl. noch einen älteren Kernel, mit dem es diese Probleme noch nicht gab, zum testen da?

So könnte man erst mal herausfinden ob es am Kernel oder evtl. doch ein Hardware Problem ist.

----------

## Louisdor

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> ... Du nutzt da aktuell ja einen 32er Kernel ...

 Ich habe laut uname -a einen: x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ AuthenticAMD, das Board ist ein Asus M2N-E

Und, ich denke, dass ich einen 64er Kernel habe.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   ... Du nutzt da aktuell ja einen 32er Kernel ... Ich habe laut uname -a einen: x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ AuthenticAMD, das Board ist ein Asus M2N-E
> 
> Und, ich denke, dass ich einen 64er Kernel habe.

 

Josef.95 meinte wohl eher die Kernel-Version.  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

Sorry, ja ich meinte die Kernel Version (2.6.32)

Mein Vorschlag war das du mal testen solltest ob diese Probleme nun auch mit einer älteren Kernel-Version auftreten die bei dir bisher Problemlos lief,

gibt es mit dieser nun auch Probleme dann ist es wahrscheinlich ein Hardware Defekt,

treten die Fehler nicht auf, dann liegt es wohl an der 2.6.32 Kernel Version, oder dessen Konfiguration.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Oje, das schaut ja nicht wirklich gut aus....
> 
> Du nutzt da aktuell ja einen 32er Kernel,
> 
> hast du evtl. noch einen älteren Kernel, mit dem es diese Probleme noch nicht gab, zum testen da?
> ...

 

harmlos  :Wink: 

Ich bekomm das hier:

 *Quote:*   

> [   26.100573] ACPI: I/O resource 0000:00:1f.3 [0x400-0x41f] conflicts with ACPI region SMRG [0x400-0x40f]
> 
> [   58.467116] ACPI: I/O resource w83627ehf [0x295-0x296] conflicts with ACPI region HWRE [0x290-0x299]

 

das "Problem" gibt es seit 2.6.31 ist also kein Hardware-Problem sondern einfach eine Erhöhung der Sicherheit:

weitere Erläuterungen und eine "Lösung" dazu gibt es auf:

http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/FAQ/Chapter3#Mysensorshavestoppedworkinginkernel2.6.31

----------

## Louisdor

So, ich habe nun am Wochenende eine ganze Weile an meinen Kerneleinstellungen, den Modulen, FBSplash und lm_sensors herumgebastelt und habe nun nach mehrmaligem Booten keine Wartepausen mehr.

Die Fehlermeldung bzgl. Thermalzone ist zwar noch da und auch der Konflikt mit nforce2 und ACPI, doch das System läuft nun wieder wunderbar.

Allen recht herzlichen Dank für die hilfriche Unterstützung!

Ich werde das jetzt alles so lassen, wo es nun funktioniert. Nach meiner Einschätzung lag es an fbcondecor, das ich automatisch mit habe starten lassen.

Aber mein FBSplash auf tty1 reicht mir. Ich bin meistens sowieso nur in X unterwegs und habe da mehrere Konsolenfenster, wenn ich Bedarf habe.

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

